# SilloSock Canadas - Need Advice!



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

*Which SilloSock looks better? (see pic below)*​
Top717.07%Bottom3073.17%Can't tell the difference49.76%


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Which of these Canadas do you like better and why? I know the differences are subtle, but Jim is paying close attention to detail and wants to make sure the product is what the hunter's want.

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

The bottom one is darker and no glare - or at least that is what the picture portrays...


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I like the bottom one. It's darker and looks more like a goose. :wink:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

Gotta go with the bottom also because its darker. They look pretty sweet.


----------



## Cuppedwings (Apr 7, 2005)

Bottom one...


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

I gotta say the bottom one to.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

I don't know better send a few dozen of each so I can field test them for ya.


----------



## honkertalker (Dec 7, 2004)

The Bottom ones are nice. where can i get some?


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

I agree.....bottom.


----------



## Goose Hunter (Jul 7, 2005)

I agree the bottom one from the pic. The top one seems to shine more.


----------



## Top Flight Waterfowling (Oct 21, 2004)

Bottom one, but a mixture of 2 in a spread may be the ticket.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Bottom


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

honkertalker said:


> The Bottom ones are nice. where can i get some?


Canada Sillsocks are now ready to be ordered. Get on the list to ensure you receive yours when they go out this month.

Canada Sillosock Decoys

FYI


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

chris i have to go with the bottom


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Sorry, but I don't think I would use either of them.


----------



## texan68 (Nov 29, 2004)

when thinking on more what the goose wants to look at, and not what the hunter thinks is pretty. I think they both would bring in geese equally. Heck I do just as well using texas rags.....which is nothing more than a black trash bag.


----------



## Watchm! (Jul 9, 2005)

I like the bottom one. I just bought a dozen. Please try to get them out as fast as possible so I can try them out!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Watchm! said:


> I just bought a dozen. Please try to get them out as fast as possible so I can try them out!!


I apologize, I don't see that order? PM me when you get a chance.


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

Ive had some prototype ones here all summer long and can say that they are just downright awesome.

Ill suggest everyone gets some to add to their spread. I think that extra movement will really make them land in.


----------



## Cuppedwings (Apr 7, 2005)

I've also got a dozen of the prototypes here, and all I can say is wow!


----------

